# ABTs, Spicy Bacon and Garlic with Queso Oaxaca



## chilerelleno (Sep 13, 2019)

*ABTs, Spicy Bacon and Garlic with Queso Oaxaca *

Cored Jalapeno chiles stuffed with a spicy bacon/garlic mix and Oaxaca cheese.
Then wrapped with bacon and smoked at 350°-375°.
I let them get some smoke flavor/color and then crisped them under broiler.

9 large Jalapeno chiles
9 sticks of favorite melting cheese, cut to leave room in the chiles
1/2C fresh bacon crumbles
1T Garlic, minced
Lawry's Red Fajita spice mix, enough to give the bacon some red color and spice..
Put the cheese in chiles and then stuff with bacon mix.
Halve some strips of bacon, wrap these lengthwise and over the top of the chiles to hold in the filling. Take another strip of bacon and spiral wrap the chiles, use toothpicks to hold bacon in place.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh man those look great!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice! You are killing me with your cooking.;)


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 14, 2019)

Now that looks easy enough that even I could do it...

LIKE!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2019)

Chile another really good looking snack or Appetizer
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 14, 2019)

Very nice play-by-play. Those are some of the tightest looking ABTs I've seen done. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2019)

Those look fantastic .


----------

